# My CAG and TAG sexes



## Mel (Jul 24, 2012)

The CAG is younger but a larger breed. Anyone able to identify the sex of CAG? CAG also has a very red tail compared to my TAG. Thx in advance. First two pics of CAG. Second two pics of TAG. The previous owners of TAG said she's sexed as girl.


----------



## ascott (Jul 24, 2012)

Nope...no idea ....but they sure are beautiful...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2012)

Show us a pic of the anal scutes...

Oh wait, nevermind... sorry... 

Which one mimics the microwave or your cell phone ring better?


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 24, 2012)

OK, I believe that the CAG is a male, but this is just my guess after painting many and meeting hunderds (you can also get a kit, pull a blood feather and send to a lab, very inexpensive). The TAG I don't have enough experience to try to guess the sex. I would think that the CAG is on the young side...maybe one or two years old? What I would look out for on the small feathers around the cloaca (under the long red tail feathers), are these little feathers that will have a gray scalloped appearance (like the edges were dipped in gray paint). If you see feathers like that, I believe that it is a female. I can't see the gray on the photo. So by the shape of his head (that I saw in the first photo on the other thread) and the feathers that I see on this photo...I believe that Bill is a he. 
You know about all of the stuff that can kill parrots? Check out the long Island parrot society (LIPS) and you will see lots of really good listings. And feel free to ask me any questions about Greys. If I don't know the answer, I will find somebody who can help you. I know many people in the parrot world...LOL!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah blood analysis is how its done with 100% had to do it with my maccaw.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 24, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Yeah blood analysis is how its done with 100% had to do it with my maccaw.



What type of Macaw?


----------



## Mel (Jul 24, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> OK, I believe that the CAG is a male, but this is just my guess after painting many and meeting hunderds (you can also get a kit, pull a blood feather and send to a lab, very inexpensive). The TAG I don't have enough experience to try to guess the sex. I would think that the CAG is on the young side...maybe one or two years old? What I would look out for on the small feathers around the cloaca (under the long red tail feathers), are these little feathers that will have a gray scalloped appearance (like the edges were dipped in gray paint). If you see feathers like that, I believe that it is a female. I can't see the gray on the photo. So by the shape of his head (that I saw in the first photo on the other thread) and the feathers that I see on this photo...I believe that Bill is a he.
> You know about all of the stuff that can kill parrots? Check out the long Island parrot society (LIPS) and you will see lots of really good listings. And feel free to ask me any questions about Greys. If I don't know the answer, I will find somebody who can help you. I know many people in the parrot world...LOL!



Thanks for the info. I checked the site to review dangers. I'm glad you brought it to my attention again. It has been some time since I've reviewed a list. I didn't know about Febreeze though I tend to have allergies so I don't use fragant things much around here. I should review plants again. I do have a few houseplants. I saw Marajuana on the list. They probably learned that from some idiot who grew the stuff or smoked around the bird. Well we don't smoke anything around here either. hehe.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 24, 2012)

At some point you should find out the sex of your greys with blood work. Parrots can have issues with egg laying.


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 24, 2012)

Only way to tell on the Congos is blood test, trust me on this my uncle has been breeding them for the past 20yrs  I've seen males and females look exactly alike. Takem to the vet they'll cut one of the nails short to get some blood and you'll get your results back via male...it'll have a certification number with the birds name on it.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 25, 2012)

These are just a few of the painting that I painted of CAG. I have met so many adult CAG, and have guest with accuracy their sex. I know breeders, and I am friendly with Marc Marone (Parrots of the World, the guy on TV). 
Interesting that I picked up two of my African Grey book yesterday, the author, who I also know personally "Maggie Wright" speaks about sexual differences. She said, "Some aviculturist claim to be able to tell the differences by sight." She goes on to say that, In general, the male Congo tends to be darker gray in color, with a flat square head and larger beak relative to head size. The hens tend to be lighter in color with a more rounded, dainty head and smaller beak." And and author by the name of Annette Wolter quotes avain expert, Walter J. Rosskoph Jr. that visually sexing in African Grays is possible, females have a gray border of feathers around the vent; in males, these same feathers are solid red. Also, males have a solid dark-grey color extending from the chest to the tail, whereas the chest feather of temales fade to a lighter shade of gray toward the tail. Further, according to Matethew M. Vriends, the iris of the male is round; the female's , elliptical. 
I am not an expert; however, when I paint and meet these parrots, I look at them in much more detailed way than other people would. My eye's are trained to seek out and take account of the slight differences between the sexes. But note, that I would not take my guess to the bank, especially after just seeing a couple of photos. Blood work is 100%. ~C


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 25, 2012)

You might be able to tell by feeling the space between the pelvic bones at the cloaca. But turn the bird on its back and feel the bones just at the cloaca. It they're far apart, its female, close together, male.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> You might be able to tell by feeling the space between the pelvic bones at the cloaca. But turn the bird on its back and feel the bones just at the cloaca. It they're far apart, its female, close together, male.



Good point!


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 27, 2012)

My Dad has one of these guys, named Chad. He gets his kicks by calling the dogs, and the dogs come hahe! He also a big meanie, he'll give kisses but just as willing bite your lip. 

I have a book on these guys somewhere?


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 27, 2012)

My female CAG Bulah, does the thing to drive my dog crazy. But she makes the sound of somebody knocking on the door, and she watches Mishka run to the door like a fool. Also, if my cockatoo's are making too much noise, she knows who it is by name and tells them to "shut up." For extra fun, she will imitate the cockatoos screaming, and then she will tell them to "shut up." For fun, Lola, my Greater Sulpher-crested Too, screams at my cats (when she feels like it) so she can watch the run up the stairs. Poor cats have to sneak by her cage to avoid her seeing them. They are (all of them) so funny.


----------



## Mel (Jul 27, 2012)

emysemys said:


> You might be able to tell by feeling the space between the pelvic bones at the cloaca. But turn the bird on its back and feel the bones just at the cloaca. It they're far apart, its female, close together, male.



Not gonna try that! My bird likes me but I doubt that would be appreciated. I don't want to know that bad.
hehe



CLMoss said:


> These are just a few of the painting that I painted of CAG. I have met so many adult CAG, and have guest with accuracy their sex. I know breeders, and I am friendly with Marc Marone (Parrots of the World, the guy on TV).
> Interesting that I picked up two of my African Grey book yesterday, the author, who I also know personally "Maggie Wright" speaks about sexual differences. She said, "Some aviculturist claim to be able to tell the differences by sight." She goes on to say that, In general, the male Congo tends to be darker gray in color, with a flat square head and larger beak relative to head size. The hens tend to be lighter in color with a more rounded, dainty head and smaller beak." And and author by the name of Annette Wolter quotes avain expert, Walter J. Rosskoph Jr. that visually sexing in African Grays is possible, females have a gray border of feathers around the vent; in males, these same feathers are solid red. Also, males have a solid dark-grey color extending from the chest to the tail, whereas the chest feather of temales fade to a lighter shade of gray toward the tail. Further, according to Matethew M. Vriends, the iris of the male is round; the female's , elliptical.
> I am not an expert; however, when I paint and meet these parrots, I look at them in much more detailed way than other people would. My eye's are trained to seek out and take account of the slight differences between the sexes. But note, that I would not take my guess to the bank, especially after just seeing a couple of photos. Blood work is 100%. ~C



Wow you're paintings are awesome! Great notes too. Thanks for sharing.


----------

